# Turn off onboard graphics.



## needafix

I have a video card so the onboard graphics with the motherboard is apparently creating a conflict because the drivers for the onboard graphics does not support multiple monitors (not available either).

How can I turn off or disable the onboard graphics function?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Try going into your computer's BIOS and either disable it or set PCI or AGP as the primary video device.


----------



## needafix

I had attached a scheenshot to that.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

So what happened when you made the change in the BIOS. The screenshot is from Windows.

What happens if you delete the adapter in Windows that has the yellow ! mark?


----------



## flavallee

Change the device usage for the VGA adapter to "Disable in this hardware profile" and then restart.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## needafix

So should I do it in the BIOS or checkmark disable the profile or will doing the second option change it in the BIOS automatically?


----------



## flavallee

Follow Bob's advice first in #2. If that doesn't do the trick, follow my advice second in #5.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## needafix

I don't want to appear ungrateful since I'm not but since you guys ask me what type of results I got that means that you don't know what is going to happen if I do this right?


----------



## needafix

I see no selection in the BIOS or the CMOS for selecting between onboard graphics functions or a video card.

I have in the past disabled the video hardware profile and it uninstalled the video drivers and I was stuck in 640x480 or some such thing and a refresh rate of 60 and those settings are not humanly useable and I had to find/download/reinstall all the video drivers multiple times to get it back to normal.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Can you go over what you are trying to accomplish by turning off the on-board video card?

For example, do you have a new card that has supports two monitors? So you want to disable the on-board one and just use the two connections from your new video card?


----------



## flavallee

You would not have to find and download the video driver if you kept the most updated version of it for your Nvidia video card burned to a CD-R. Every once in a while, something happens that may require reinstalling the video driver, so it's nice to have it handy.

Not all BIOS setups give you an option to disable the on-board video, so you have to do it via the Device Manager.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## needafix

I'm not interested in using two monitors though if I ever want to the geforce video card will come in handy for that.

The reason for the conflict (yellow question mark) is because the onboard graphics drivers do not support a multiple monitor set up.

I am not having any current video problems, I just would like to get rid of the conflict.

What I am thinking now since I don't have or use two monitors is finding a way to turn off the miltiple monitor support by way of the video card.

Unfortunately I don't see a function in the video card to turn that on or off but it seems to have everything else.

I am thinking now that if there is a way to turn that off it might resolve the conflict.

I really don't ant to disable or uninstall the onboard graphics since if I do and something goes bad with the video card I will be stuck with 640x480x60 refresh rate.

My video card has one monitor conection and one other connection (camera type plug) that I can send to the TV but I dont use that because windows horribly messed up on the TV.


----------



## needafix

Monitor #1 is in use and when I click on #2 I get this notice in the screenshot (I click "no") so I am "assuming" that the multiple monitor support in the video card is not enabled.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Then why the comment about dual monitors in the first post if you don't want to use that feature.

"the onboard graphics does not support multiple monitors "


----------



## needafix

Bob Cerelli said:


> Then why the comment about dual monitors in the first post if you don't want to use that feature.
> 
> "the onboard graphics does not support multiple monitors "


If you looked at my first screenshot you would see that this the cause of the yellow question mark/conflict that I am trying to resolve in the device manager.

Apparently my display drivers in the WinMe do not support multiple monitors, nor are these drivers available, the video card drivers do, i can turn that on if I want to do but multiple monitors are not enable in or on the video card.

Even if I did enable multiple monitors through the video card this would not resolve the conflict because it is the display drivers that I have that are in conflict with something and these display drivers are not the ones being used by the video card since those belong to the card.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

It is difficult to determine what is trying to be resolved. Most posts always refer to a problem with dual monitors. If you don't want dual monitors that is one problem. If on the otherhand, it is a problem with dual video cards, that is something else entirely. 

So is the problem having dual monitors or having two different video cards that you want to resolve?


----------



## needafix

In my posts I stated that i use A video card and stated that I do not use two monitors.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Again, in addition to the first post:

"Apparently my display drivers in the WinMe do not support multiple monitors"

So it makes it seem like you want the display drives in ME to support multiple monitors. No point in continuing to confuse whatever the problem is by mentioning problems with the video card supporing multiple monitors if that is not an issue.

So again, what is the problem other than the yellow exclamation mark in the device manager. It isn't by the Nvidia card. Have you determined that your computer is compatible with whatever second video card you are using. Not all are.


----------



## needafix

I use only one video card in the PCI slot and all if not most mobo's have an onboard graphics function by default.

Winme's inability to drive the multiple monitor capabilities of the onboard graphics is the cause of the yellow question mark/conflict.

Two solutions, get the drivers that will, I do not see that they exist for this function, or shut off the onboard graphics.

I was offered two solutions, turn off the onboard graphics in the BIOS and I find no such function in the BIOS or the CMOS since I also checked that while I was in there and the second option was to select to disable that hardware profile in the device manager.

Thing is, you do not know what is going to happen if I disable that hardware profile because I was asked what type of results I got.

If you do not know what type of results I am going to get then you are guessing at a solution and I'm not that brave to carry it out. Now if someone said that is a solution that they know of from experience then that would be different.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

To help clear up a misconception, the cause of the conflict between the two video cards is not because ME can display on two different monitors at the same time. It is because you have two different video cards installed in the computer and one is causing a conflict with the other. 

There was also a third option offered which did not involve turning off the on-board graphics. Might want to go back and read through all the posts agai.


----------



## needafix

I have found no drivers anywhere for WinMe 4.90 that supports multiple monitors and I looked everywhere for a long time including Microsoft.

There are no conflicts listed under the NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 AGP8X.

The conflict is listed under Standard PCI Graphics Adapter [VGA].

Since there are only two PCI slots, modem in one and graphics card in the other this "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter" could only be the onboard graphics.

The hardware provider for the mobo onboard graphics is Tekram and I looked there to for multiple monitor support drivers and I found none. The graphics adapter for that is Intel 82810-DC100 Graphics Controller.

I only see two options given. One does not exist in the BIOS or CMOs and the second is a shot in the dark that will wreck the computer display functions by disabling that hardware profile.

If I knew for a fact that the GeForce video card would take over all these functions then I would do that.


----------



## kilowatt1

I think the problem is that the correct drivers for the PCI graphics card are not installed. If they were installed then you would not get the "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter(VGA)" under Display Adapters. Instead, it would say something in more detail similar to what the AGP adapter says. In other words, the PCI graphics card is using the standard windows drivers instead of the drivers made specifically for the card.

If you have the monitor connected to the AGP card, then I would simply remove the PCI card completely and see if the problem disappears.


Good luck.


Kilowatt


----------



## needafix

kilowatt1 said:


> I think the problem is that the correct drivers for the PCI graphics card are not installed. If they were installed then you would not get the "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter(VGA)" under Display Adapters. Instead, it would say something in more detail similar to what the AGP adapter says. In other words, the PCI graphics card is using the standard windows drivers instead of the drivers made specifically for the card.
> 
> If you have the monitor connected to the AGP card, then I would simply remove the PCI card completely and see if the problem disappears.
> 
> Good luck. Kilowatt


I got the software for the NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 AGP8X over here:

http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce4mx.html

I would not stop using the GeForce4 video card so switching to onboard graphics is out of the question. Unless of course I got may hands on a superior card.

When I use the CPU monitor port there are a host of issues that arise that I do not even remember.

This CPU doesn't have "problems" so to speak that interferes with its functionality.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

There are no drivers for ME to support multiple monitors that you can download. It is part of the operating system and built in.

If you are already using the Nvidia card, and only have an exclamation mark for the on-board video card, then I'm not sure what the problem is. You are not using the on-board one anyway.


----------



## kilowatt1

I guess I'm confused. Do you have a PCI graphics card installed in one of the PCI slots on the mobo and the GeForce4 AGP card installed in the AGP slot? There is a difference between an integrated graphics port on the mobo and a PCI video card installed via a PCI slot. If you have the monitor plugged into the AGP card then it should not cause any problem removing the PCI video card.


----------

